# Κλητική επωνύμων



## Lexoplast (Sep 24, 2008)

Υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας για το πότε η κλητική των ανδρικών επωνύμων σε "-ος" ή "-ός" σχηματίζεται με ο ή με ε; 

Δηλαδή π.χ. Μαρκέτος > κύριε Μαρκέτο ή κύριε Μαρκέτε;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Όταν ο τονισμός είναι στη λήγουσα, θέλει σίγουρα ε, πχ κύριος Ξινός -> κύριε Ξινέ. Το δικό σου λήγει στην παραλήγουσα ή την προπαραλήγουσα;


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 24, 2008)

Ας πούμε για την παραλήγουσα, όπως το παράδειγμα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 24, 2008)

Το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό και άλυτο. Μιλώ για τα παροξύτονα, βέβαια. Εμένα με λένε Σαραντάκο, σπανίως με έχουν πει Σαραντάκε. Τον Παπαδάκο, τον λένε Παπαδάκο. Τον Παπαδάτο όμως, πιο συχνά Παπαδάτε.


----------



## kabuki (Sep 24, 2008)

Δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να λέμε "ντροπή, κύριε Ευαγγελάτο μου";


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2008)

Η σχετική σημείωση στο Σχολικό λέει:

Σχηματίζουν την κλητική ενικού σε *-ο* και όχι σε *-ε* (μερικά από αυτά και σε *-ε*):

τα αρσενικά δισύλλαβα βαφτιστικά (_Γιώργος, Νίκος, Πέτρος_...)
τα παροξύτονα επώνυμα (_Ευαγγελάτος, Βενιζέλος_...)
τα υποκοριστικά και επώνυμα σε *-άκος* (_Αντωνάκος, δασκαλάκος_)
και μερικά δισύλλαβα παροξύτονα κοινά ουσιαστικά (_γέρος, διάκος, καπετάνιος, θείος_).


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 24, 2008)

Δηλαδή η προσφώνηση "Γεια σου, θείο!" είναι σωστή; Αυτό ξεπερνά ακόμη και τη δική μου φαντασία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2008)

Η προσωπική μου νότα στον παραπάνω κανόνα θα έλεγε ότι η κλητική σε -ο είναι τύπος της δημοτικής και της οικειότητας. Δηλαδή το λόγιο είναι _Πέτρε_ και το καθημερινό _Πέτρο_. Το _Νίκο_ και το _Γιώργο_ δεν είναι βαφτιστικών ονομάτων (τα οποία είναι λόγια και κάνουν _Γεώργιε_ και _Νικόλαε_). Γι' αυτό νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να πούμε _κύριε Βενιζέλε_ με λόγιο περιτύλιγμα και _κύριε Βενιζέλο_ στα παράθυρα.


----------



## danae (Sep 24, 2008)

Πάντως εμένα αυτο το Πέτρε και το Παύλε δεν μου πολυαρέσουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2008)

danae said:


> Πάντως εμένα αυτό το Πέτρε και το Παύλε δεν μου πολυαρέσουν.



Έ, έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα από τότε.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

Φυσικά δεν χρειάζεται να επισημάνουμε ότι το πρόβλημα το έχει λύσει εδώ και καιρό ο στρατός, με την υιοθέτηση της κλητικής που σχηματίζεται σε πλήρη ταύτιση με την ονομαστική (γνωστή και ως «καραβανάδικη κλητική»):
_-Ρε συ Παπαδόπουλος, τσακίσου κι έλα εδώ!_
_-Παπαδόπουλος, για πού το βάλαμε;_
_-Γράψ' τους για ασκεπείς και ακούρευτους, δίοπος! (=σημείωσε τα ονόματά τους για να τιμωρηθούν στο ποινολόγιο)_
_(ΣτΖ: Ισχύει για όλες τις καταλήξεις, όχι μόνο για τα εις -ος) -Ρε ζζζσμηνίας, τι θα γίνει με κείνες τις μπίρες;_


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έ, έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα από τότε.


Βέβαια, οφείλουμε να ομολογήσουμε ότι ορισμένες κλητικές της καθαρεύουσας σήμερα ακούγονται ή φαίνονται απίστευτες: Περίκλεις, Άπολλον, Πόσειδον, Ιάσον (περισπώμενο αυτό), Έκτορ, Σώκρατες, Δήμητερ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2009)

Σε όοοσα έχουμε πει παραπάνω ας προσθέσουμε τη σταλίτσα από τη νέα γραμματική και, κυρίως, το σημερινό άρθρο του Γιάννη Χάρη στα Νέα (και, καλύτερα, στο ιστολόγιό του). 

Στη νέα γραμματική (σελ. 35), για τα αρσενικά ισοσύλλαβα ουσιαστικά σε —ος (_βαθμός, δρόμος, ανήφορος_) διαβάζω:
Ορισμένα ουσιαστικά αυτής της κατηγορίας σχηματίζουν την κλητική του ενικού με κατάληξη *-ο* αντί *-ε*, π.χ. _Γιώργο, Πέτρο_. Στα ουσιαστικά αυτά ανήκουν: α) ορισμένα παροξύτονα βαφτιστικά ονόματα και επώνυμα, καθώς και κοινά ουσιαστικά, π.χ. _Μάρκο, Χρίστο, Παύλο_ (αλλά και _Παύλε_ σε οικείο ύφος), _Πετράκο, Σαραντάκο, γέρο, διάκο, καπετάνιο_ (αλλά και _καπετάνιε_), _λούστρο_ (αλλά και _λούστρε_), β) τα υποκοριστικά σε -_άκος_, π.χ. _φιλαράκο_, γ) μερικά οξύτονα χαϊδευτικά, π.χ. _Μανολιό, Δημητρό_.​
Πάμε τώρα στα βαθιά:

*«Θρύλο, θεό μου, Ολυμπιακό μου!»*

«Θρύλο, θεό μου, Ολυμπιακό μου!», αλλά και «Παναθηναϊκό, μεγάλο και τρανό!», για να μην κατηγορηθούμε για μονόπαντο οπαδισμό.

Ακούστηκαν ποτέ έτσι, το σύνθημα για τον Ολυμπιακό απ’ τη μια, το τραγούδι του Παναθηναϊκού απ’ την άλλη; Προφανώς όχι. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ακουστούν έτσι; Προφανώς όχι, και πάντως όχι στο άμεσο μέλλον!

Απλώς ήθελα να παρατηρήσουμε, σκόπιμα σε μεγέθυνση, μια τάση, μια σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητη, μικρή αλλαγή, με κεφαλαιώδη ωστόσο, από μιαν άποψη, σημασία.

Αναφέρομαι σε μια ελαφρά σύγχυση ως προς την κλητική των ονομάτων σε -_ος_, που άλλοτε σχηματίζεται σε -_ε_ και άλλοτε σε -_ο_: _Νίκο _αλλά _Αλέξανδρε_, _Ευαγγελάτε _και _Ευαγγελάτο_, αλλά μόνο _Παναγιωτόπουλε_. Και λέω ότι η μικρή αυτή αλλαγή, αν όντως βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε αλλαγή, έχει από μιαν άποψη κεφαλαιώδη σημασία, γιατί μας δείχνει πολύ παραστατικά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο κινείται, εξελίσσεται, αλλάζει η γλώσσα, κάθε γλώσσα.

Είναι δηλαδή μια ευκαιρία να δούμε τη γλώσσα εν κινήσει, να δούμε πώς οι μικρές ή μεγάλες παρεκκλίσεις διαμορφώνουν σταδιακά μια καινούρια γλωσσική πραγματικότητα, η οποία, εντελώς χαρακτηριστικά στο προκείμενο, περνά μάλλον απαρατήρητη και δεν συνοδεύεται από τις γνωστές θρηνωδίες για «αλλοίωση» και «αφανισμό» της γλώσσας. 

Ας δούμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή, ξεκαθαρίζοντας ότι αναφερόμαστε, σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για την ώρα, στα κύρια ονόματα, τα ονόματα προσώπων.

Ο γνωστός κανόνας λέει ότι τα αρσενικά σε -_ος_: _χρόνος_, _άγγελος _κτλ., σχηματίζουν την κλητική σε -_ε_: _χρόνε_, _άγγελε _κτλ. Έτσι έχουμε και «καλημέρα, Άγγελε» ή «Αλέξανδρε» κτλ., ενώ από την άλλη έχουμε: «γεια σου, Νίκο», και όχι «Νίκε», «τι νέα, Σπύρο», και όχι «Σπύρε»! Όμως, λέμε και «Παύλο» και «Παύλε». Τι στο καλό λοιπόν συμβαίνει; Υπάρχουν κανόνες;

Αντιγράφω από τη μεγάλη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη (1941):

«Η κλητική του ενικού σχηματίζεται σε -_ε_: _γιατρέ_, _στρατηγέ_. Τη σχηματίζουν σε -_ο_ από τα παροξύτονα αρσενικά: (α) Τα βαφτιστικά: _Αλέκο_, _Γιώργο_, _Κίτσο_, _Πέτρο_, _Σπύρο_, _Δημητράκο _κτλ.· το _Παύλος _έχει κλητική _Παύλε _και _Παύλο_. –(β) Μερικά κοινά ουσιαστικά καθώς _γέρο_, _διάκο_· το _καμαρότος _και το _καπετάνιος _έχουν την κλητική και σε -_ε_». Και με μικρότερα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία:

«Σχηματίζουν την εν. κλητική σε -_ο_ και μερικά οξύτονα χαϊδευτικά βαφτιστικά: _Γιαννακό_, _Δημητρό_, _Μανολιό_, _Τοτό_, καθώς και μερικά οικογενειακά ονόματα που τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα, ιδίως σε -_άκος_, -_ούκος_, -_ίτσος_: _κύριε Δημητράκο_».

Μοιάζει αναπόφευκτα χαώδης η κωδικοποίηση: παροξύτονα αρσενικά, βαφτιστικά, κάποια κοινά ουσιαστικά, οξύτονα χαϊδευτικά, παροξύτονα επώνυμα κτλ. Μπορούμε άραγε να ανιχνεύσουμε κάποια λογική, να βοηθηθούμε δηλαδή να καταλάβουμε τον κανόνα και να τον ακολουθήσουμε; Δύσκολο. Ας πούμε χοντρικά ότι σχηματίζουν την κλητική σε -_ο_ τα δισύλλαβα βαφτιστικά (αλλά ο _Παύλος_; και ο τρισύλλαβος _Αλέκος_;) και τα πολυσύλλαβα οικογενειακά σε -_άκος_, -_ούκος_, -_ίτσος_, με τις καταλήξεις δηλαδή που μοιάζουν ή είναι καταλήξεις υποκοριστικών, έτσι όπως λέμε φερειπείν «γεροντάκο» και «Μπουμπούκο» (προσοχή στο κεφαλαίο Μ).

Μια νεότερη κωδικοποίηση (2007) βρίσκουμε στην ευσύνοπτη _Σύγχρονη πρακτική Γραμματική_ της Γεωργίας Κατσούδα (εκδ. Άγκυρα, σ. 43):

«[Τα αρσενικά σε -_ος_] σχηματίζουν την κλητική ενικού σε -_ε_. Μερικά ονόματα όμως σχηματίζουν την κλητική ενικού σε -_ο_. Τέτοια είναι:

»(α) τα αρσενικά δισύλλαβα βαφτιστικά (_Γιώργο_, _Πέτρο_, _Νίκο_, _Παύλο_) και τα υπερδισύλλαβα οξύτονα χαϊδευτικά (_Μανολιό_, _Δημητρό_)

»(β) τα παροξύτονα επώνυμα, συνήθως αυτά που δεν έχουν σημασιολογική αναλυσιμότητα (_Αλεβίζο_, _Βενιζέλο_), σε αντίθεση με αυτά που έχουν (_κ. Καμένε_, _κ. Δευτεραίε_)

»(γ) τα βαφτιστικά, επώνυμα αλλά και υποκοριστικά σε -_άκος _(_Κυριάκο_, _Αντωνάκο_, _ανθρωπάκο_)

»(δ) τα παροξύτονα κοινά ουσιαστικά _γέρος_, _διάκος _(_γέρο_, _διάκο_), ενώ το _καπετάνιος _και το _καμαρότος _παρουσιάζουν διτυπία (_καπετάνιο _και _καπετάνιε_, _καμαρότε _και _καμαρότο_)».

Με βάση τώρα και το (β), που εισάγει μια ουσιαστική διάκριση, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η «απόκλιση» από τον γενικό κανόνα που θέλει την κλητική σε -_ε_ σχετίζεται με πιο καθημερινούς τύπους (υποκοριστικά, χαϊδευτικά), με ονόματα που δεν έχουν κάποια ετυμολογική διαφάνεια, που δεν έχουν προφανή σημασία, όπως συμβαίνει ιδιαίτερα με τα επώνυμα, κτλ. 

Γι’ αυτό και δεν λέμε «κ. Καμένο», λέμε όμως «κ. Βενιζέλο». Αλλά μόνο «Βενιζέλο»; Λέμε και «Βενιζέλε». Ή όχι; Παίξτε το παιχνίδι αυτό μόνοι σας ή με φίλους: έχει ενδιαφέρον πόσο ρευστά είναι τα κριτήρια εντέλει. Αμέσως αμέσως, εκεί που είπα ότι δεν λέμε «κ. Καμένο», ακούω την προσφώνηση: «κ. Βαρεμένο», πλάι στο «ομαλότερο»: «κ. Βαρεμένε». 

Η δική μου συνεισφορά στο παιχνίδι, τύποι από την τηλεόραση: 

«Μου λέει: κύριε Γιακουμάτο» διηγείται ο Γιακουμάτος· και σκέφτομαι, ίσως βοηθάει εδώ η ξενική κατάληξη -_άτος_, όπως και στο Ευαγγελάτος. Αλλά: «Δήμο Βερύκιο, μας ακούς;» με αιφνιδιάζει η ερώτηση του παρουσιαστή. Ή η παρουσιάστρια του Άλφα που απευθύνεται στον ρεπόρτερ ο οποίος λέγεται Γιώργος Αλοίμονος: «Γιώργο Αλοίμονο»: ίσως, σκέφτομαι, επειδή είναι ισχυρό το πρότυπο της λέξης _αλίμονο_. Ή «κύριε Καραμάνο»: ίσως, αμπελοφιλοσοφώ και πάλι, γιατί εδώ ακούγεται το βαφτιστικό _Μάνο_. «Κύριε Μαρίνο» προσφωνούν εύλογα τον Γιάννη Μαρίνο· όμως το βαφτιστικό, εφόσον η αλλαγή περιορίζεται για την ώρα στα δισύλλαβα, εξακολουθεί να σχηματίζει την κλητική σε -_ε_: «γεια σου, Μαρίνε». Εξακολουθεί όμως; Άρα; Αυθαιρεσία και χάος; 

*Το μικρό-μεγάλο μυστικό*

«Ίσως», «προφανώς», «εύλογα»… όμως δουλειά δεν γίνεται μ’ αυτά. Ούτε κανόνες.

Υπάρχει μυστικό; Υπάρχει. Και δεν είναι και τόσο μυστικό:

Όλα τα άλλα αρσενικά, σε -_ας _και σε -_ης _δηλαδή, έχουν το ίδιο φωνήεν σ’ όλες τις πτώσεις: _ο άντρας_, _του άντρα_, _τον άντρα_, _άντρα_· και _ο στρατιώτης_, _του στρατιώτη_, _τον στρατιώτη_, _στρατιώτη_. Μένει, ψωριάρης χώρια, το αρσενικό σε -_ος_: _ο άνθρωπος_, _του ανθρώπου_, άλλη «ανωμαλία» τώρα, _τον άνθρωπο_, _άνθρωπε_.

Και νά, η μεγάλης σημασίας μικροαλλαγή, ένα βήμα πιο πέρα, ένα βήμα πιο πριν. Όπου αυτό το «πιο πριν» πάει αιώνες πίσω: 

Ας ξαναθυμηθούμε πώς έγινε _ο ανήρ → άνδρας_. Πώς σκαρφάλωσε η αιτιατική (_τον άνδρα_) ώς την ονομαστική, για να συμμορφωθεί η λέξη με την πολυπληθή κατηγορία αρσενικών σε -_ας_ (_ο ταμίας_, _τον ταμία _κτλ.). Ας θυμηθούμε δηλαδή τον βασικό νόμο που κινεί κάθε γλώσσα, το νόμο της αναλογίας και της έλξης. Και ας θυμηθούμε από την άλλη πως η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας περνάει μέσα από τα λάθη, πως τα σημερινά σωστά είναι τα χτεσινά λάθη, και τα σημερινά λάθη τα αυριανά σωστά — όσο μακριά κι αν είναι αυτό το αύριο, αιώνες μπροστά ενδεχομένως, όταν ολοκληρωθεί, τρόπον τινά, η αλλαγή που άρχισε άλλους τόσους αιώνες πίσω, με την τάση να διατηρηθεί, όπως είδαμε, το ίδιο φωνήεν σ’ όλες τις πτώσεις!

Ως θαυμαστά τα έργα της δηλαδή.​


----------

